# help, stuck on exhaust



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

The muffler is actually at the rear of the car under the trunk. The one in the center is the resonator. I would recommend removing both of them, and then add your muffler of choice. Just listen to some exhaust sounds of people who already have that brand/model of muffler to get an idea of what you would want.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Best of luck with this. Don't expect to get away cheap. It's a lot of money for a good-sounding muffler. 

Keep the OEM muffler around in case you hate how the new one sounds. Then you won't be out as much.


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

Check out doug thorley. axle back but have to cut, good sounding system


----------



## dreamsrpainful (Jun 8, 2011)

i love my magnaflow single exit exhaust. I have zzp dump pipe and mid pipe also. car sounds good


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

dreamsrpainful said:


> *i love my magnaflow single exit exhaust.* I have zzp dump pipe and mid pipe also. car sounds good


This is the way to go. Simple, proven sound, and bolt on. No messing around with welding, or getting a muffler that sounds bad.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

If you are gonna do it get a bolt on axleback. Cutting and welding is the worst thing you can do to an aluminized exhaust. If you never cut it that exhaust will last the life of the car, once it is cut/welded the coating is broken and it will begin to rust from the weld/cut point.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

